# Serious Divers?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I wouldn't look here if you think diving is a ruffty tuffty male sport!

http://www.dorisdivers.com


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

My eyeballs are pink!









Avoid this site!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Urmmm I'm getting worried now. Jase is a diver and he's a big guy! You don't think ....?

Nah can't be can he?









http://www.glug.co.uk/


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

He could be one of the two I suppose

QUOTE: we have one or two enlightened straight divers who find our club a refreshing change from the very macho, hetero-male environment in many other clubs.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Where are the watches???


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Urmmm I'm getting worried now. Jase is a diver and he's a big guy! You don't think ....?
> 
> Nah can't be can he?
> 
> ...


 WTF?

How's it work? What do spectators get?

Least if it was parapleagics underwater, some would be in powerchairs.

So you'd get a firework display at least


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Right then.....Who's casting aspersions?????

























Friendly car mechanics anyone?
















http://www.timslounge.com/archives/000219.html


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

LOL! Have fun guys!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

When men get to a certain age they begin exploring other ways of being







.

Draw the curtain and leave them to it Adrian





















.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im not biteing Ian and Adrian...









(no pillow biteing either!!)

Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I was just looking at July's "Hunk of the month" (looking for wristwatches - OBVIOUSLY!!!) and I might be in with a chance with some of those Doris's, if they think that's a hunk









Mind you, we don't know what the doris's look like yet


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very good Jason transgender mechanics indeed!

I am a bit concerned about the web sites you seem to stumble on though!

As for the Dorisdivers there are some pics of them but as Stan noted no mention of watches!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I am a bit concerned about the web sites you seem to stumble on though


Pot ,kettle,black Paul!!
















Jason

PS Im the one on the left.....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> but as Stan noted no mention of watches!


 You said it Paul......time to move it to anything goes














.

Mind you - the poor old mil. div. forum does seem a bit quiet these days







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Mind you - the poor old mil. div. forum does seem a bit quiet these days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes there was a time when it was the busiest forum, have we lost our love of mil / dive watches?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Not in the least! Just short of time.

Will have to get busy with some photos and postings, several interesting items to show and discuss. I'll confess now that Roy's diver is growing on me - dangerously so


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Actually it has been quiet on here considering that divers are the most widely purchased watces in general ( I think ...







).


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry but I think its been quiet all round.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.......True Mr C,

Far fewer post than usual, and I'm one of the culprits......


----------

